# Nokia Prices Slashed!!!!



## dhan_shh (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,all mobiles particularly Nokia phones' prices are slashed w.e.from 6th Feb'06:
           N6630----12,599
           N3230----12,599
           N90-------29,899
           N9500----30,999     these are only few examples.You can visit 'Univercell' website for details.


----------



## sportymaniac (Feb 11, 2006)

What is univercell.Itried Univercell.com and it opened some strange pages.


----------



## mobilegeek (Feb 11, 2006)

Try this      *www.univercell.in/

One more is there but not updated yet
*www.fonearena.com/pricelist.php


----------



## montsa007 (Feb 13, 2006)

if prices have fallen so wat do we do?
dance?
fuh get it
prices are kept to be fallen its a fact buddy
everyone knows it


----------

